# spellchecking in libreoffice (not working)



## free-and-bsd (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello everybody 

Does anybody experience this problem with editors/libreoffice (it's FreeBSD-11 and libreoffice port version 5.2.3.3), that spellchecking doesn't work ?
Now I've followed numerous recommendations and installed all sorts of aspell packages, including language packages for the languages I need, all to no avail. Though the languages are present in the Tools > Language > ... menus, they cannot be selected, and pressing F7 (or the button) to start spellchecking only pops up the cheerful dialogue message that "spellchecking is complete!" with no actual effect — and in that dialogue the language drop-down menu has the only choice available of "none".

So I wonder, what could it be? It seems, some people don't have problems using aspell packages, others have success with some extensions, and I've got nowhere so far...

Will be very thankful for any hints and help.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 3, 2017)

The same on mine 
Version: 5.2.4.2.0+
Build ID: FreeBSD ports 5.2.4_3
Above shows LibreOffice - About but in the ports we have *5.2.5 *(updated today on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE).


----------



## Sevendogs (Feb 3, 2017)

I had this same issue but can't remember  how I resolved it. At work right now, will check to see what I did when I get home.


----------



## zampano (Feb 3, 2017)

I can never remember if it's aspell or hunspell that works with libreoffice. I have both installed along with the English dictionaries: en-aspell and en-hunspell.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 3, 2017)

zampano said:


> I can never remember if it's aspell or hunspell that works with libreoffice. I have both installed along with the English dictionaries: en-aspell and en-hunspell.


It is en-hunspell which works for LibreOffice.
Thank you.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok thank you guys, I'll try it out. Meantime I've found some extensions that work for Russian and French (my target langs so far).


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, bad news here: hunspell _doesn't_ work either. Still the only solution that works so far is to use the extensions. Just wonder, maybe I need to install a DE for hunspell to work with libreoffice? Because currently I don't have any, it's just FVWM2 with whatever programs I need, with all the DE junk programs and daemons kept as far away as I can help (even so, it's 500+ packages!!).


----------



## scottro (Feb 6, 2017)

Just to be sure, did you install en-hunspell, or only hunspell? You may need en-hunspell as well.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 6, 2017)

scottro said:


> Just to be sure, did you install en-hunspell, or only hunspell? You may need en-hunspell as well.


Sure, it's hunspell + en-hunspell + fr-hunspell + ru-hunspell. Also removed all of the aspell, just in case. But libreoffice seems none the wiser — still as described in OP.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 6, 2017)

I usually download the dictionaries I want in separate, also here for English OED.
Indeed I was never aware of using aspell/hunspell on libreoffice.


----------

